
GitHub Open Source Guides - manojlds
https://opensource.guide/
======
Chris2048
> Your Code of Conduct

The word "Code of Conduct" now leaves a bad taste in my mouth as a result of
SJW advocacy and abuse surrounding them, of which GH is a prime offender
[http://www.businessinsider.com/diversity-guru-discusses-
whit...](http://www.businessinsider.com/diversity-guru-discusses-white-
women-2016-2?r=UK&IR=T) ,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9966118)

Look, for example, at one of their suggestions:

> Wherever you can, use prior art. The Contributor Covenant is a drop-in code
> of conduct that is used by over 40,000 open source projects, including
> Kubernetes, Rails, and Swift.

"The Contributor Covenant", if you follow the link

\- Refers to GeekFeminism Wiki (a haven for slanted, cherry-picked
information)

\- And a modelviewculture.com article that shares a dislike of meritocracy.
This site is also well within SJW territory,

e.g. "but “demanding” that people show you “proof” to back up their points..
..This is a tactic that people who care more about being right than learning
use to silence marginalized people or catch them off guard" \--
[https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/getting-started-in-
techs...](https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/getting-started-in-techs-social-
justice-movement)

\- conflates Merit, with false merit, with the old "Studies have shown.."
line. Hence joins GH in demonising the concept of a meritocracy:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/githubs-ceo-ditches-
meritocra...](http://www.businessinsider.com/githubs-ceo-ditches-meritocracy-
rug-2014-1)

\- Was started, possibly in anger, by Coraline Ada, who's perspective might be
inferred from Opal-Gate:
[https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941](https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941)

------
citrusui
I accidentally posted this more than a week ago. Silly me, I forgot that there
was only a landing page with the words "Coming Soon".
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13566857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13566857)

This site reminds me of
[https://choosealicense.com](https://choosealicense.com), which gives info on
what licenses to use for software projects. I suppose the new Open Source
Guide will eventually replace choosealicense by this year.

Somewhat related -- I'd like to see GitHub refresh their GitHub Help articles.
They look like man pages, rather than support documents. Just adding a mobile
viewport would make it 2x better.

Or, you know, they could open source the entire GitHub Help repo. Perhaps they
are actually working on this, and cleaning up the codebase in he meantime.

------
Grue3
I'd take this more seriously if it was written by a company that, you know,
open sourced their code.

~~~
WorldMaker
They aren't entirely closed, though:
[https://github.com/github](https://github.com/github)

Quite a few projects there that they actively contribute to and/or originated.

